# Droits d'utilisation AppStore / question fondamentale...



## albert13 (27 Juin 2009)

Il semblerait (ou alors j'ai mal compris) en relisant les conditions d'utilisation que je peux installer une appli achetée sue AppStore sur 4 ou 5 iphone avec mon compte, est-ce vrai ?

J'ai 3 iphones V1,V2,V3, la V3 est pour moi bien sûr et les 2 autres pour Madame et une de mes filles donc faut-il, si bien sûr j'en ai le droit, les installer à partir du même Mac ? ou du même compte c'est suffisant ?

ma femme à un mac et ma fille a un PC et comme elle est étudiante elle ne réside pas ds la même ville que nous...

Pardon si je ne suis pas clair mais si c'est le cas je veux bien répondre à des questions précises pour faire avancer le schmilblick ;-)

@micalement,


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2009)

il y a déjà un sujet du jour là dessus
là

http://forums.macg.co/iphone/comment-partager-une-application-avec-un-ami-268503.html#post5139334


----------



## Gwen (27 Juin 2009)

Du moment que les applications sont installées a partir du même compte elles peuvent l'être sur autant d'iPhone possible sans aucunes restriction de droits.


----------



## albert13 (27 Juin 2009)

ya juste un "tit" blem Gwen, comme tu le dis justement dans l'autre fil c'est que même si ma fille est supra raisonnable (oui c'est vrai) je ne suis pas à l'abri d'un pétage de plomb et qu'elle me fasse un feu d'artifice au niveau achat avec mon compte 
donc forcément elle a son compte à elle avec sa CB...

donc ma question est ok, mais comment cela se passe t'il réellement. Pas fait encore le test... dois je aller sur son ordi mettre mon compte et ensuite re-télécharger l'appli ou les appli ? si c'est le cas par souci de sécurité je devrais enlever les codes ou mon compte ?
mais si je le fais et qu'il y a des màj de ces appli à faire itune va lui redemander mes codes non ? donc rebelote et si c'est le cas c'est bobo la tête !?!

dans quelques minutes je fais le test sur une appli sur celui de ma femme mais à partir de mon imac et je vais voir ce qui se passe... pour le test de celui de ma fille sur son PC je vais essayer de voir ce  Dimanche...


----------



## Dead head (28 Juin 2009)

albert13 a dit:


> () J'ai 3 iphones V1,V2,V3, la V3 est pour moi* bien sûr* et les 2 autres pour Madame et une de mes filles ()



 Mouais


----------



## Gwen (28 Juin 2009)

Ce qu'il faut, c'est autorisé l'ordi de ta fille sans lui donner le code d'accès. Une fois autorisé, l'ordinateur acceptera TOUS le logiciels fournis par ton compte mais elle ne pourras en télécharger sur l'iTunes Store sans ton accord.

En gros, l'autorisation d'un ordi et les achats sont deux choses séparés.

Pour télécharger un logiciel ou autre pour ta fille, le plus simple ensuite est de le faire sur ton ordi et la de transférer le fichier concerné par une clef USB par exemple vers son ordi. Vu qu'il est déjà autorisé, aucuns problème.


----------

